
A Proof About Where Symmetries Can’t Exist - bcOpus
https://www.quantamagazine.org/a-proof-about-where-symmetries-cant-exist-20181023/
======
teilo
Layman's question: Does this have any implications for string theory, given
the 10 spacial dimensions in which it operates (if including M-theory)?

